# sanyo tv stuck on standby



## del922

PLEASE HELP, my sanyo tv model CE42LD33-B is stuck on standby, the light is solid blue at the moment, as it should be but when i turn on from both the remote and tv the blue light just flashes and tv stays off, after some time flashing it returns to being solid though at times just continues flashing, have tried unplugging it and same thing happens! any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## octaneman

*Re: sanyo TV stuck on standby*

Hi del922


Your set has a power supply problem you will need to inspect the mother board for any bloated capacitors or burned out I.C's.

:volts: TV's carry a high voltage and can cause serious personal injury and permanent damage to the board will occur. Have a professional tech service your set if you don't know what you're doing.


----------

